# IBS is taking control of my life



## Volleyball Girl (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,Im a 14 year old girl whos had problems with ibs for many years now. Up until july 2008 I had my symptomes pretty much under control with my diet, but since then my problems have started getting worse. I was hospitalized a few times and I visit emergency very often ( were now in january) but I cant seem to get my symptomes under control. The hospital is at a loss because they already tried everything they could ( minimum 26 pills a day) but they dont know what else to do now, because they said im the worst case of ibs theyve ever seen and my symptomes are much greater than those with chrohns, colitis, etc. Plus ive only been to school about 15 days this semester. Im on morphine pills every day to try to give me a bit of releif but it dosnt help much. My diet isnt the problem either because my only meal is dry cereal in the morning, soup at lunch, and chicken rice and carrots for supper (+ a few crackers in between meals). And it just keeps on getting more complex. Since christmas eve I can only eat soup or else ill have to rush to the bathroom 5 minutes after eating anything else. I really dont know what to do anymore! I still havnt lost hope yet that it will all be better one day but it would really nice to have some advice.If anyone else is going through the same thing as me and has some advice, it would be greatly appreciated!!!Volleyball Girl


----------



## Man Utd (Jan 21, 2009)

Mine is very much like yours, i'm really not attending school much, which is bad (of course)I don't think mine is as bad as yours but my brothers was, have you considered gastitis?I would like to hear back from you.


----------



## Volleyball Girl (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to reading my post







. I havnt really considered gastritis yet (and I just looked up to see the symptoms) but I dought that I have that because my pain is on my lower abdomen. The hospital is going to try another endoscopy pretty soon to see if I have colitis because I have new symptoms that are exacly like it so im hoping to get some relief once they know 4 sure what I have. I hope u and your brother are doing ok and that everything will work out 4 u!!!!!! At least now I know im not going through this kind of pain alone and that if u and ur bro can go through it so can I.Thanks again for trying to help me, it means a lot.


----------



## Could be Habba Syndrome (Feb 14, 2009)

I HOPE I'm your Angel TodayReading all these comments.....I have traveled this same road of pain all of you have....looking at different foods, different meds, I did it all...the fear, the pain, not understanding why......I thought I had IBS for over 15 years.....3 different Doctors diagnosed me as having it (since age 13)......turns out I have Habba Syndrome which is a non-properly functioning galbladder (this condition was discovered by an Award Winning Gastro-Enterologist in 2000 and was also featured on the TV show Mystery Diagnosis on the Science / Health Channel...that is how I found out about it originally)....basically the galbladder looks fine on ultrasounds or MRI, but it doesn't store bile and contract properly.......which means constant diarrhea as the bile is a natural laxative.....All of you should look up Habba Syndrome and see if you might have it (the symptoms are pretty darn close to IBS). The current belief is that at least 1 in 5 people diagnosed with IBS actually have Habba Syndrome. I urge you to take a look....the diagnosis is 1 test that takes an hour to do.....insurance pays for it....and treatment is a pill that soaks up bile.....IT HAS CURED ME....over 15 Years of Suffering for me BUT NOW No More!!!! For everyone out there....I am very confident that some of you have this....and if you do...you must promise to get this message out to others......We can cure the millions out there that are suffering from this and don't know it.


----------



## Volleyball Girl (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you so much for your reply!!!I looked up about habba syndrome and my symptomes are some what the same, and I would of never known what it was until you mentionned it. Next time I go see my doctor Ill mention it to see if that might be the problem behind my pain. Im glad to hear that your feeling better now that you have a proper diagnosis, and I will definitaly tell people suffering from symptomes like ours to consider getting checked. Thank you again for mentioning that, and I hope that things continue to look up for you and everyone else out there suffering from these conditions!!!!!!Melissa


----------



## furey5 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, I am new to this forum but I have a 17 year old daughter who has IBS also. She misses so much school! She was diagnosed about 4 years ago and since has ended up in the hosptial twice, taken so many meds that she ended up with seizures at one point, and is really discouraged. I am trying to get her into Mayo Clinic but they are saying it will be June before we can get in. Meanwhile she is dealing with dibilitating pain and diahrrea. If we find anything that works, I will pass it along.


----------



## Volleyball Girl (Dec 14, 2007)

Im so sorry that your daughter is going through similar problems as me, and I hope that you find a solution to her problem. The only advice I can give to her is to never give up, because there is always hope that she will be able to do the things she wants to in the futur. If I find something that helps me, Ill be sure to let you know








.Thank you again for taking the time to read my forum!!!!!!Melissa


----------



## BobbyGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

hey. Im also 14 !!I also feel like IBS is taking over my life and controlling me 24/7. Its constantly there, all the time and it wont go away. I wish there was a cure for IBS altogether. I havnt had symptoms as bad as most people here, but i was diagnosed with IBS around 2 years ago when i first started secondaryschool-i used to hate school and i still do really. lol.







I hope i dont get the symptoms that some you guys get as im worried that in the future i may get worse and i certainly dont wantto go to hospital..that would be scary.


----------



## girlbehindthecamera7 (Apr 15, 2009)

Im 14 as well and was diagnosed with IBS about 5-6 weeks ago and i feel like it is my life, i have been serching for SOMETHING to just make it stop and it's like a constant thing, no matter how i eat. I have been dying for someone my age to talk to so i am so relived to have found this site! My grandparents were recently here and i just wanted to ly around instead of going out b/c i was so scared of what could happen if i went out. and i thank GOD everyday that i don't have diareah...YET, so don't want to jinx it. so if anybody woud like to email me PLEASE do, i need an outlet outside my family. This has given me mild depression, which is just changing who i am competely.







[email protected]


----------

